# Mod question.



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry I did do a search and after about 30 min decided Im probly better off asking. Ok when I joined and bought my GTO mods were not intended but yup got that bug. I was looking to see if the JBA shorties on stock exhaust is good? I also woundering if I get a H pipe to help flow and deeper sound? I am probly looking at as a mod list of:

A. ROH wheels *in production with the LS2forums group buy*
B. K & N CAI
C. H pipe
D. JBA shorties
E. Pedders or some form suspention down the line. *probly next year*

This is the list im thinking of doing to car. If exhaust need to be changed then will just go with H pipe and CAI. Love how car runs now just thinking of posibly adding to it.

PS. sorry for the horible spelling! :seeya:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

*Mods*

The LS2 is a killer motor right from the factory 400 HP and 395 pounds of torque at the Crank , aprox 330 RWHP ,,
so you don't have to spend a lot of cash to make this sucker fly.. I kept my mods to simple bolt on's,,,A.E.M Brute force intake, Vararam throttle body spacer, under drive pulley,JBA shorty headers, JBA plug wires, Magnaflow cat back, HP coil pack and so on, total investment under 3,000.00 and I just ran a 11.9 at the track a week ago and the car still had more to give,, you want mods that will give you a little more HP but more important is you need more torque as well.... even a full LS2 Dyno tune will give you more HP without any mods,,


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

*Mods*

The choice of mods for your car are just about endless, you can spend anywhere from several hundred or several thousand, case in point,, for around 7,500.00 including labor and tune you can install a Super Charger and end up with around 450- 475 or so RWHP ,, but for about $3,000.00 less you can add a Cam, springs and rockers, JBA Shorties, Cat back system, Cold Air intake, under drive pulley and a few other odds and ends and end up with more RWHP then the super charger willl give you,, you can even add just Nitrous,, only use it when you have too,, and have a good solid 525 RWHP at the push of a button,, like i said,, there are a million choices,,


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok sorry for all the questions I was more or less woundering. If the stock exhaust is good enough for me to add JBA shorties? or would I have to change that aswell? Like the sound and figured would just make it alitle deeper with a H pipe.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

The stock exhaust is very good. IMO, If you are thinking of headers...most of us go with the long tubes. Any reason you picked shorties? 
I have LT's and no cats with the stock cat back...........sounds awsome! And only a hair louder than stock............till I get on it, anyway. 
If you dont want to fool with the headers, you can always delete the resonator and replace it with straight pipe or an "H"
You can also swap mufflers with any number of good sounding aftermarkets.
On the LS2, Ive found the stock air box to be quite good. CAI dont seem to affect much on the LS2.
IMO, I'd bolt on some long tubes (catted or not) and take it to a good speed shop and get a full dyno tune. Amazing what those 2 things will do to your cars performance.


----------



## gtoschizo (Apr 19, 2007)

what does the underdrive pulley do?
also, what's the difference between and H and X pipe? i know they physically look like the respective letters, but as far as performance...

much thanks!


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Long tubes*

What is the diff in say the Pacesetter vs the kook or any brand LT's besides price? I read dizzy post on the headers and thought short might actualy be better. Im still open to eather not a gear head and learning slow *very slow* :willy: . 

Ps. For gtoschizo I belive the X pipe is more euro sounding and the H is more deeper old school muscle sound. X is suposidly from what I saw on forums 1 or 2 hp more in gains.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Many headers are cheaper because they are steel instead of stainless. I remember way back in the day when all you could get were steel headers. And they lasted pretty well. Actually, it comes down to personal preference. I chose and bought direct from Stainless Works because of the quality and superb customer service. There is a difference in quality as well. Some of the welds on other brands are not as good as others. But in most cases, LT's and shorties will pretty much perform as well as the next guys brand.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*Mods*

on the street, you will not feel any difference between Long Tube and the Shorties,, and with the Shorties you will save at least 500.00,, also, tons of people will say that as soon as they put on headers they felt a BIG HP increase,,actually your mind is being Tricked into thinking your car is alot faster,,what is really happening is that you have a different sound at idle and at driving speeds,,the sound tricks your brain and you think you are a lot faster,,,POINT,,, where you ever at a traffic light and the car next to you is either rolling forward or backward,, but you feel like it is you that is moving,, SAME THING,,,headers will give you about 15 HP, give or take a few,,On the street, the difference from the drivers seat is hard to feel


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*Mods.*

When I want to make mods,, I don't go out and get something installed just for the hell of it, I think it out,, mostly like.. the cost and what will I get out of it,.. $$ = HP ?????
Such as for around $2,300.00 including labor you can get long tube headers and a CAT Back system and gain 35 or so HP,, But for around 1,400.00 including labor you can get a Cam and a AEM cold air intake and gain a good solid 50 plus HP..so, just think things out,

DIZZY


----------

